# Overweight



## stiginchongqing (May 3, 2010)

Me and my wife just got a 4 and a half year old female golden retriever. It weighs around 45 kilos, and when one look at it, it gives impression its overweight, but when I touch it I cant feel much fat, I can just feel that its "corpus" is BIG. 

We are living in China, and a thing I was wondering is, if theres other breeds here, coz in general all the golden retrievers I have seen here seems bigger than the ones I have seen in europe. 

According to some petshops we visited they say its genuine. 

Like to hear comments on the issue, is it possible it can weigh say 40 kilos without being overweight (its probably a bit overweight now). 

According to the previous owners its used to eating both rice and vegetables!? Which doesnt seem like fattening food. I doubt its used to much exercise though since its an older couple in a big city. 

Besides exercise, any advices on how to get it in shape (loose a bit weight). 

I am attacking 2 photos, but I think they are "cheating", it looks more fat on the photos, but notice the big lounges.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

45 kilos is about 99 pounds, witch is a bit much, my Chloe was at 100 pounds and is on a little diet, she is down to 95 pounds with help of green beans. Good luck, she is a beautiful girl


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

She definitely looks like a golden retriever. She's lovely, but she does look a bit overweight. What do you typically feed dogs in China? In the US, most dogs get dry dog food, so it's easy to know how many calories your dog is eating.

I think if you feed her a healthy diet and give her plenty of exercise, the weight will come off pretty quickly.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would just start feeding her dry dog food (do they have dog food like Eukanuba, Iams, or Purina in China?) around 2 cups a day, and giving her regular walks, and she should lose the weight on her own.

She's very pretty!!


----------



## stiginchongqing (May 3, 2010)

ya we have dry dog food here. I think I seen purina, we also got royal canin. 

There prevoiusly been some scandals about some producers adding some bad stuff to the food, I think it was an american brand. 

It seems like its not used to dried food, I havent seen it eat any yet, but I guess it will when it gets hungry enough. 

I tried exercising it with a ball, and after 5 runs after the ball it didnt want to come back but just lied down to rest 

Its also bit hot here now, 30 or so, so that might be the reason.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is there anywhere you can take her to go swimming? It's great exercise for a dog that's a little overweight and might have some sore joints.

As for the food... a well known brand like Purina One or Iams isn't going to harm your dog. I think that would be a much more appropriate food than rice and vegetables, but that is my humble, amateur opinion.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

She's very pretty and does seem a bit overweight but I agree with everyone that once she's settled in and used to some new food and a bit of exercise, the weight should come off fairly quickly. 

Does she have a name other than it? :

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## stiginchongqing (May 3, 2010)

Well I think I will call her sui sui (pronounced like suay suay or similar). Her old name is suia, which I find a bit hard to pronounce and not very easy to call when you want her to come. 

We are moving down to yangtze in 1-2 months, and theres good swimming options there, (not in the actual river, but on the mudbanks next to it when the water is low).


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Sui Sui - A pretty name to match a very pretty girl. Most Golden's love the water and also love the mud! You are in for an enjoyable ride - they are a great breed of dog. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## stiginchongqing (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, heres a couple more pics. I am going to ask another question in another forum very soon!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Sui Sui is a very pretty girl! Good luck to you


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. It does look like she is overweight. How much dry food do you feed her per day? What dry food are you giving her? 

Take her to the vet. Have the vet recommend how much food per day she should be getting fed for weight-loss. 

Good luck. She is very pretty!


----------



## yew (May 4, 2012)

she is like my golden retriever fat apoline


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She could lose a few pounds but is very pretty. I would try a better more balanced diet. Home cooking is very nice to do for your dog but can be harmful if not balanced. Kibble is balanced and the easiest way to feed her. 

She she gets tired that quickly she is probably overweight and out of shape. Start slow with the excerise and build her stamina up.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful! She looks a bit overweight, I agree, but I am absolutely positive that with the correct diet and excercise, the weight will come off. Keep in touch!


----------



## Fantapls (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you have anywhere that you can swim your dog? Swimming is great for older dogs, very low impact, and it just burned the fat like crazy. I had to loose weight on my very first Golden, and I put him on a light, or reduced calorie food, walked and swam him a lot, and the weight just fell off like crazy! Once he got to a good weight he stayed there for the rest of his life. good luck, she's a cutie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

BLESS you for adopting her-she is a beauty!!
What is her name?
Is she spayed?
Golden Retrievers Love Affection, so show her as much attention and love as you can! They also love tennis balls, make sure it is big enough that she can't swallow it and they love squeaky toys!


----------

